# 78478 and 78480



## laurap (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone heard of new edits for CPT codes 78478 and 78480? 

We have always billed these together and been paid and I can't find any edits for them, but Independent Health is saying they were bundled as of 01/01/09.

If anyone knows of these being bundled and where I can find that information, please let me know.

Thank you.

Laura L. Porter, CPC
Jamestown Area Medical Associates
15 S. Main St.
Suite 300
Jamestown, NY 14701
(716)488-1877 ext 2006


----------

